# General > PC & Console Gaming >  X box 360 and Playstation 3

## gm1

For sale is a x-box360  only 1 year old also comes with 8 games.  Also a Playstation 3 with 12 games.   All are in immaculate condition.   Selling the whole lot as a bundle for a bargain of £180    Must be a bargain   To view they are in reiss ,or can take through to thurso /wick. Tel -07762656318 no time wasters please

----------


## The Flea

How much for the xbox?

----------


## xcountry

How much for ps3 plz

----------

